# tiny little baby crs :)



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello all

I haven't really posted much on this forum, but would like to share with you a couple of pretty bad photos I took of my new crs shrimplets  I've found 3 so far hanging out on the floating java moss...i hope there are more!

I'm not sure how old they are, but, this afternoon their mom was still carrying eggs...so I'm guessing they're just a couple of hours old (1mm in size)

Unfortunately I don't have a macro lens on my camera, so these are the best I could take...





Here's a photo i took of their mom a couple of weeks ago:



Cheers!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet pictures!!! It makes me want to put CRS's in my tank once it's established. But i'm unsure about the investment.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

They are very nice for a camera with no macro Good job, and congratulations on the new arrivals! And i second that Muirner! I want to breed RCS ... maybe a year and make some money to plunge into CRS  For now it is only a dream ....

Found this in the stickied topic on photographing shrimp:


> If your digi cam's macro function is not so great you can still get decent pictures. Set your camera at it's highest resolution(eg: 5MP) and get as close to the shrimp as you can while it's still in focus. This way you can still crop the higher resolution picture to focus just on the shrimp.
> 
> A tripod or something to stabilize the camera is an ABSOLUTE MUST HAVE! Because you're dealing with such a small subject, the slighest movement of the camera while the shutter is open will show up as a big motion blur.


Hope that helps!rayer:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool. Hope you find more and more each day. Those little buggers are hard to find, but definitely a treat when you see one. Awesome pictures too!

-John N.


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

hello

thanks all for your comments  I found more baby crs hanging out by the dwarf hairgrass, in total i've probably counted around 5-6? maybe more...not sure, they all look alike and surprisingly some move places quite often... 

I've been taking my photos just as you had pasted RESguy, but, I think i might invest in a macro lens for my nikon dslr...always wanted one but never bought one cause didn't know what i'd take photos of with it...now i have an excuse 

here are some photos from an hour ago, i found 2 very small whitish dots which moved irregularly around the aqual soil..i'm guessing those are 1 day old crs? i suppose the ones i've been finding are older than 1 day old? anyone know? 

Cheers


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Great pictures!!! I wish my camera would get pictures that good with no microlense, then agian i'm not shooting DSLR


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

absinthe_fi said:


> hello
> 
> thanks all for your comments  I found more baby crs hanging out by the dwarf hairgrass, in total i've probably counted around 5-6? maybe more...not sure, they all look alike and surprisingly some move places quite often...
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the new pictures  They look nice


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good angle in taking those pictures.


----------

